# Funny poodle pictures i found...



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

The cubed poodle is on I can has cheezburger, with a hilarious caption :lol:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha do you remember what the caption was?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

http://ihasahotdog.com/tag/poodle/

There are all the poodle ones :lol: Not all of them are funny, but most are. 

http://ihasahotdog.com/2008/03/08/funny-dog-pictures-hours-spent-wif-a-goggie-shrink

There is the cubed poodle.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i tryed to platt todds hair like the one in the pic they lasted about 5 mins lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The cubed one is hysterical and so modern. I love the braided one even if it doesn't....LOL
_


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

I love to braid my horse's mane but I don't think I could get Prancer to sit still long enough.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol.... imagine turning up to a show with a cubed continental!!
Technically it would be allowed, haha, it would be so funny !


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

jak said:


> Lol.... imagine turning up to a show with a cubed continental!!
> Technically it would be allowed, haha, it would be so funny !


I wish someone would do that!!! Imagine the look on the judges faces ha ha ha!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Mister said:


> I wish someone would do that!!! Imagine the look on the judges faces ha ha ha!


It would be priceless LOL!

haha, that would be so fun to do one day..... haha


----------

